# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > برنامه نویسی مبتنی بر Microsoft .Net Framework > ASP.NET Core >  سریال visual studio 2019

## hmahdavi921

سلام
visual studio 2019 رو نصب کردم اگر از دوستان سریال این برنامه رو داشته باشه ممنون میشم اطلاع بدن
با تشکر

----------


## hakim22

نسخه ی Community نیاز به شماره سریال نداره و رایگانه

----------


## davidrobert

> سلام
> visual studio 2019 رو نصب کردم اگر از دوستان سریال این برنامه رو داشته باشه ممنون میشم اطلاع بدن
> با تشکر


ّفرمائید سریالش من خودم امروز 2019 نصب و اکتیو کردم
Visual Studio 2019 Enterprise
BF8Y8-GN2QH-T84XB-QVY3B-RC4DF


Visual Studio 2019 Professional
NYWVH-HT4XC-R2WYW-9Y3CM-X4V3Y

----------


## hmahdavi921

سپاس فراوان

----------


## saalmoon

:تشویق:  :تشویق:

----------


## Shervan360

سلام

سریال برای من کار کرد اما یک سوال:

چرا یک سریال گذاشتن که باطل هم نمیشه و به صورت دائم هست؟ عملا انگار قفلی روی برنامه شون نزاشتن.

یعنی اونی که تو کشوری نشسته که قوانین کپی رایت رو رعایت میکنن، اتوماتیک میره نرم افزار رو میخره و دنبال استفاده رایگانش نیست؟>

----------


## مهدی کرامتی

> سلام
> 
> سریال برای من کار کرد اما یک سوال:
> 
> چرا یک سریال گذاشتن که باطل هم نمیشه و به صورت دائم هست؟ عملا انگار قفلی روی برنامه شون نزاشتن.
> 
> یعنی اونی که تو کشوری نشسته که قوانین کپی رایت رو رعایت میکنن، اتوماتیک میره نرم افزار رو میخره و دنبال استفاده رایگانش نیست؟>


ماجرا اینه که خیلی براشون مهم نیست که شما از ویژوال استودیو، حتی به صورت غیرقانونی استفاده کنید، چرا که عملا شما دارید برای سیستم عامل ها، SQL Server و بقیه محصولات اونها مشتری جدید درست می کنید. ممکنه شما به اونها پول ندید، اما مشتری های شما (بخصوص اونهایی که خارج از ایران هستند) هزینه زیادی برای تهیه و استقرار نرم افزاری که شما براشون میسازید میبایست به مایکروسافت پرداخت کنند.

----------

